# POR 15 Paint for sale



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

I have a ALOT of POR 15 for sale. I was going to use it, Now I'm not. Dealer wont take it back. It's ALL unopened. Make me an offer!!! Buy it all, buy alittle. payup 

I have Gray POR 15 Gallons and quarts

I have POR 15 Marine Clean Prep in Gallons

I have POR 15 Metal Ready Prep in Gallons

I have POR 15 BLACK COTE paint in Gallons

I have POR 15 Glistren Clear Cloat in Gallons...Maybe a quart or two

I have POR 15 Sulotion in Quart and Gallon

I have Self Etching Primer in Gallons and Quarts

I have POR 15 stripper in Gallon

I have POR 15 AP-120 sultion in Gallon

I have POR 15 Solavant in Gallon and Quart

xysport


----------



## red07gsxr (Dec 22, 2007)

sent you a pm


----------



## willskie64 (Feb 3, 2010)

RepoMan207;626298 said:


> I have a ALOT of POR 15 for sale. I was going to use it, Now I'm not. Dealer wont take it back. It's ALL unopened. Make me an offer!!! Buy it all, buy alittle. payup
> 
> I have Gray POR 15 Gallons and quarts
> 
> ...


how much do you want for the black cote gallon????


----------

